# Wireless Transmitter for LNB available, to send signal into the house without running cables?



## MichelleWieFan

Hello, I have the following model LNB:

TRIPLE SATELLITE QUAD OUTPUT SWITCHABLE XKU LNBF

MODEL NAME: SHAW 75E-SKW 3112 298 04451

INPUT FREQUENCY: 11.023- 12.223 GHZ

OUTPUF FREQUENCY: 950 - 2150 MHZ (NON-STACKED)

The LNB has four outputs on it. I am wondering if there is a wireless transmitter available which would allow me to send the satellite signal into the house without having to run cable? I am hoping to find wireless transmitters/receivers which, for example, If I were to connect transmitter 1 to output 1, then connect its receiver to receiver 1 then connect transmitter # 2 to output # 2, then connect its receiver to receiver # 2, then when done, both receivers would run independently of each other using their own wireless transmitter/receiver pair? I would also hope that while changing channels on either receiver would not change the channels on all receivers because the wireless transmitter/receivers would only work on their assigned receiver's exclusively. I hope i explained this clearly and did not cause confusion! I hope there is something available that will work similar to what Ive tried to explain. Im trying to avoid running more cable if I can. Thank you in advance for your assistance. Have a nice day!


----------



## texasbrit

That's a Shaw Direct LNB, for the Canadian satellite service, not for Dish.. And no, there is no way to take the LNB output and deliver it wirelessly.


----------



## MichelleWieFan

ok thanks! i did not realize i posted this in the wrong section, how do i move it to the right section?


----------



## texasbrit

The same answer applies, it can't be done....


----------



## slice1900

There's no _technical_ reason why one couldn't be built, but it'd violate FCC regs and step on all sorts of commercial, emergency and military bands so it'd be illegal to sell and illegal to use. Very illegal.


----------

